# Anyone selling or know bait shops with skein near pm river



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking for uncured or already cured skein around the pm river area I'm a be up there and only have this packaged crap that I don't trust and looking for something fresh, don't really want to go to the boat launch because they don't usually bleed out there fish. Maybe someone on the river looking to sell some just message me


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck selling spawn is illegal but they can give it to you. Russians are buying all of the eggs that they can get their paws on.


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robert Holmes said:


> Good luck selling spawn is illegal but they can give it to you. Russians are buying all of the eggs that they can get their paws on.


Ya but bait shops sell spawn


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nikotav1 said:


> Ya but bait shops sell spawn


They also have to have proper licensing to get eggs to sell.

Try throwing hardware until you get a hen if you don't want to bum eggs. I don't utilize the cleaning stations and start most yearr with little to no skeins. Usually on the first float (wade) you can pop a hen or two to get you started if you are proficient and there a fish around. I hate bloody eggs, but if I didn't have any eggs to start with I would use the bloody eggs until I started hitting a few fish I can take care of how I see fit. 

Beggars can't be choosers.

Then again they sell cured roe at stores now all packaged. It is pricey, and though I have never used it I don't see why it wouldn't be a start.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 9, 2014)

I think Robert is talking about steelhead spawn. That is illegal


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trout King said:


> They also have to have proper licensing to get eggs to sell.
> 
> Try throwing hardware until you get a hen if you don't want to bum eggs. I don't utilize the cleaning stations and start most yearr with little to no skeins. Usually on the first float (wade) you can pop a hen or two to get you started if you are proficient and there a fish around. I hate bloody eggs, but if I didn't have any eggs to start with I would use the bloody eggs until I started hitting a few fish I can take care of how I see fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Go to Lud or Manistee launch and get a couple of fresh skeins.....get there at the right time and whammo......fill the gallon bag.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Infidel said:


> I think Robert is talking about steelhead spawn. That is illegal


Selling fish or any part of fish is illegal check the guide.....the purchaser and the seller will be ticketed if caught. Easier to hang out at a cleaning station prime time and get some for free of get a couple on hardware.


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robert Holmes said:


> Selling fish or any part of fish is illegal check the guide.....the purchaser and the seller will be ticketed if caught. Easier to hang out at a cleaning station prime time and get some for free of get a couple on hardware.


I think they got something better to do when I'm just looking for enough to last me one day


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

"I'm only up here for one day, they have better things to do than ticket me for snagging a couple." Same kind of attitude towards regs. that a lot of other people take this time of year....


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

mrjimspeaks said:


> "I'm only up here for one day, they have better things to do than ticket me for snagging a couple." Same kind of attitude towards regs. that a lot of other people take this time of year....


Snagging and buying skein to fish for them the right way is 2 different ball parks your type of downer know it all attitude is what's wrong with this group, clearly I can't get a straight answer out of anyone in this group


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nikotav1 said:


> I think they got something better to do when I'm just looking for enough to last me one day


Actually, reading stuff like this online is way easier to setup a sting and bust ya then driving down countless dirt roads and treking the river being sneaky just to bust ya! But ya prolly wont believe me...

P.s. there's plenty of people in the right power on here and various other social sites.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

You best bet is to wait for boats at a cleaning station or cast sticks till you get a hen. Sucks being from out of town but sometimes you have to go up north on a bait run and not fish. Prob the hardest thing for me to do! Good luck...


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

troutguy26 said:


> Actually, reading stuff like this online is way easier to setup a sting and bust ya then driving down countless dirt roads and treking the river being sneaky just to bust ya! But ya prolly wont believe me...
> 
> P.s. there's plenty of people in the right power on here and various other social sites.


I guess they can give me a ticket I'll be happy to pay it as long as I get some skein at the end of it


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Nikotav1 said:


> Snagging and buying skein to fish for them the right way is 2 different ball parks your type of downer know it all attitude is what's wrong with this group, clearly I can't get a straight answer out of anyone in this group


U did get a straight answer in another post in this same forum. The problem is u didn't like the answer. COUNTLESS people on here have tried to help u out. Put ur phone down, pick up ur rod and go get the freshest skein u can... RIGHT from the fish YOU caught. Go

Burgundy


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's a link to some info

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...-online-or-manistee-area.595658/#post-6392383


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nikotav1 said:


> Snagging and buying skein to fish for them the right way is 2 different ball parks your type of downer know it all attitude is what's wrong with this group, clearly I can't get a straight answer out of anyone in this group


Hmm..."go to the cleaning stations, cast till you get a hen"; straight answers. No one on here is going to sell you skein. Most guys I know that fish salmon started preparing weeks ago, including egg take. Go to Homestead and bum it off the rippers. They have no use for it, and usually don't give two chits if you ask to zip their hens.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> U did get a straight answer in another post in this same forum. The problem is u didn't like the answer. COUNTLESS people on here have tried to help u out. Put ur phone down, pick up ur rod and go get the freshest skein u can... RIGHT from the fish YOU caught. Go
> 
> Burgundy



And there it is!! The best answer you can get even though you don't like it. All you have did on this forum is ask for handouts. People give you proper answers and you throw a fit because nobody wants to give you freebies. Get off you A$$ and go to the cleaning station, get a bloody skein, wash it out and use it or catch one on a crank. Not that dang difficult.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

You have been given options. Good options. Legal options.... Not only in this thread, but many others. This isn't the first time you bashed "this group".... You don't seem to like "this group" on Ms, but you continue to post questions, get answers, and say you don't like the answers.... I'm puzzled.... Here's a very explicit option. Call bait shops. Everyone you can look up that is well known on the rivers. Many are curing and selling skein. Many are willing to help. Many if you explain your situation will allocate a skein for you when you show up. They will sell it. It is cured. It is legal.... There is your laziest easiest legal option yet. It requires a top of 1 hour calling shops, then buying, exactly as you want.


----------



## Fishnaked2206 (Apr 7, 2010)

Based on the grammar (or lack thereof) alone, I'm fairly certain this guy was posting the same thing on several Facebook fishing pages yesterday and got the exact same answers.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

As I said and many know.....just show up to the LUD cleaning station midday or at sundown....he'll get what he needs as there are plenty of hens being caught every day that its fishable. He's gonna hit the PM....why not get PM skeins. He can take a walk to the waterfront at the launch and rinse them on the spot if they are too bloody.....not much easier than that....and get to see lots of fish too...

I'll be up north past there over the holiday weekend getting my fall spawn for steelie fishing basically using the same tactic...except at a campground on the river with a cleaning station. I take the skeins and use a masonry screen over a strainer to remove the eggs and quick rinse them in the river, air dry and jar them up. Not that difficult if you make an effort to be in the right place at the right time......

BTW....I also get spawn for a few other guys that are hardcore steelie guys so that is why I get so much. Everything I get for the most part would end up in the trash along with the carcasses. I'm expecting this year there will be lots of big hens being caught....last year was a struggle. Pics here are from 2 yrs ago.....


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Frankfort tackle box has spawn bags both with floats and without but thats a hour north of were you are going. Dont think they have loose skeins. Call some local shops or hit the cleaning station. Salmom dont seem to mind my skein from unbled fish. Heck i hooked one in the betsie on just skein skin. I was on the phone so i just kept casting messing around the skin that was left on my egg loop bobber wiggled i set the hook and it was on.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Skein...yum....


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

When in rome... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> View attachment 267047
> 
> 
> When in rome... :lol: :lol:


Now that's funny


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad to see tickets aren't a big deal. Apparently no plans for a career where they do back ground checks.

"Uh, I see you have a ticket(s) from the DNR. Care to explain?"


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Glad to see tickets aren't a big deal. Apparently no plans for a career where they do back ground checks.
> 
> "Uh, I see you have a ticket(s) from the DNR. Care to explain?"


 Yeah, I was only there for 1 day so it's no big deal.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Actually nikolav, I cannot believe you would come on a sportsmans website and tell us getting a ticket for snagging is no big deal. Unless I missed your meaning on the snagging. Getting the ticket is the easy part it's the losing your equipment, perhaps up to losing your vehicle depending how the CO feels about you. Also risking your fishing license for 3 years is no big deal either, son you have a lot to learn but me thinks you have just reached the end of your educational experience on MS.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

toto said:


> Actually nikolav, I cannot believe you would come on a sportsmans website and tell us getting a ticket for snagging is no big deal. Unless I missed your meaning on the snagging. Getting the ticket is the easy part it's the losing your equipment, perhaps up to losing your vehicle depending how the CO feels about you. Also risking your fishing license for 3 years is no big deal either, son you have a lot to learn but me thinks you have just reached the end of your educational experience on MS.


I think he was stating that illegally buying fish parts is no big deal, which may actually be a bigger deal than getting caught snagging. I would assume in the eyes of the DNR they are probably about the same fine and misdemeanors.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Im pretty sure he said he was willing to pay a ticket for buying skein illegally if he got the skein, which if caught in the act you would not. The fines for buying and selling fish or their parts im sure is much higher than snagging. He is just a little misguided i think and obviously wants some fresh skein.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Trout King said:


> I think he was stating that illegally buying fish parts is no big deal, which may actually be a bigger deal than getting caught snagging. I would assume in the eyes of the DNR they are probably about the same fine and misdemeanors.


Beat me too it, man i must type slow.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Go here or call this number and tell them your name and address and then tell them you are looking to buy some fresh salmon skein. They will route you where you need to go. 

621 North 10th Street
Plainwell, MI 49080
269-685-6851


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

357Maximum said:


> Go here or call this number and tell them your name and address and then tell them you are looking to buy some fresh salmon skein. They will route you where you need to go.
> 
> 621 North 10th Street
> Plainwell, MI 49080
> 269-685-6851


Dude...my wife just called and said our local DNR officer was looking to speak with me! LMAO


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

That's it!! Call the MI RAP line....and ask them if they have any recent illegal snagged hens....maybe he can get his skeins there for nothing and meet the local CO without getting a ticket or arrested!!

That or make a deal with the CO when you call and report a violator.....I'll tell you who and where the snagger is if I can get the skeins out of his hens!!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

MoJoRisin' said:


> That's it!! Call the MI RAP line....and ask them if they have any recent illegal snagged hens....maybe he can get his skeins there for nothing and meet the local CO without getting a ticket or arrested!!



1-800-292-7800, I have that one memorized. Good plan, heck it might even work. Nice out of the box thinking.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Nikotav1 said:


> I think they got something better to do when I'm just looking for enough to last me one day


I think the fine is the same if you buy an ounce or 25 pounds so if you want to gamble you might as well get me some too.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Nikotav1 said:


> Snagging and buying skein to fish for them the right way is 2 different ball parks your type of downer know it all attitude is what's wrong with this group, clearly I can't get a straight answer out of anyone in this group


It's the same attitude, "the rules don't apply to me, I'm special." You know what I did to get Skein this year? Went up on a couple early trips knowing that I was rolling the dice on getting fish. I did know that if I went to the cleaning stations at the right time I could get some skein, and lo and behold I did. Also casted my ass off with hardware...You've been told how to get eggs, but didn't like what you were told; so you just ignored it and looked for an easier option. God forbid you have to do some work to get what you want.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the same guy who offer $ to someone to put him on steel in the Clinton than got mad at all the advice he got .funny thing is there's a place to buy cured skein on the pm some of us know it lol put I'm not telling


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

They eat eggs!!!beads anyone?


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

You're not the only guy who lives downstate and has limited time for Salmon/Steelhead up north. That's most of us. I've gone up many times without reports, eggs, etc. Had plenty of trips where I got the skunk as well, it's part of the process. Every time you post it's asking for handouts or a leg up. Don't be mad at guys who have put in the work/time/effort for not wanting to just give it all to a stranger.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

mrjimspeaks said:


> You're not the only guy who lives downstate and has limited time for Salmon/Steelhead up north. That's most of us. I've gone up many times without reports, eggs, etc. Had plenty of trips where I got the skunk as well, it's part of the process. Every time you post it's asking for handouts or a leg up. Don't be mad at guys who have put in the work/time/effort for not wanting to just give it all to a stranger.



EXACTLY....BOOM YA NAILED IT.

When I first started chasing whitefish, I made 3 no fish trips from the middle of the state trying to catch a pier whitefish as an example. Third trip I got frustrated a couple hours in and said screw this. Went into town and bought some worms, figured I was gonna catch something carp/sheep/sucker/whatever even if it was not a ******. Most of you can guess what happened next. :lol: MMMMM whitefish are yummy.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Man have things changed out dare cadet.if yur in college high school,married with kids.you can't expect to roll up to some choice kang water in one day of time.throw some gut out dare and pound dem.you need to take a lil more time ,size de river up a lil.rent a van and live down by de river fur a few days lol.expecting to get fresh spawn and pound dem, is a snowflake I need handout attitude dat won't get ya far in dis world eh.maybe tell yur professor or teacher dat yur water heater broke.its a mess,or you got de runs water butt bad lmfao.take 3 days off cast some baits lil reef runners,hot n tots,barrimundy maulers,thundersticks,white or black artic spinners,thundersticks.get dat hen,you shall never furget.it would be way better of an acomplishiment den putting some ms dudes down dare cadetshat when I was in high school and college,my boys and I made sure we had time in a van down by de river with no cell phone,or connection on what to do some 28years ago.was always some epic lifetime adventure,s takin salmon to poundtown ,get out dare cadet get off de phone.catch you a kang and yur own questions will be awnserd 4life


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone else looking forward to his response? I want advice, I get it, I hate you all! Gimme some more! Every thread follows the same course regardless of the topic. 

In honor of this post I'll feed my next skeins to my cats. They love them.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> In honor of this post I'll feed my next skeins to my cats. They love them.


I bet your cats are very healthy! I've seen nature shows where the Grizzlies eat the roe and leave the rest for the scavengers...

As for the rest of this thread, _No comment._

Although I was thinking of starting a thread looking to hire a hit-man. See how long it stays up for... Seeing as it's also_ *illegal*_ and _I'm sure my rich daddy will pay off whoever needs paying when the law arrives._


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> I bet your cats are very healthy! I've seen nature shows where the Grizzlies eat the roe and leave the rest for the scavengers...
> 
> As for the rest of this thread, _No comment._
> 
> Although I was thinking of starting a thread looking to hire a hit-man. See how long it stays up for... Seeing as it's also_ *illegal*_ and _I'm sure my rich daddy will pay off whoever needs paying when the law arrives._


I wanted to make one asking to buy drugs haha.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Find the right guy up there and you may be able to get a hit arranged, meth, and spawn at one stop.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I just don't get this dudes attitude? Why ask for help if you're just gonna whine about it? 

Since this guys original skein complain, I believe on August 7, I've acquired 15 chinook, and 1 brown skein. Fishing and bumming off the river. Unlike him, I was proactive, and am now sitting pretty when the skein bite gets down here shortly.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I gave away 3 big skeins yesterday and saved one for niko but he never messaged me but another member did so he will get the skein.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Scored on some bloody skein last night! Beggars can't be choosy!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 267136
> Scored on some bloody skein last night! Beggars can't be choosy!


I do not like green eggs and skams. Hopefully the bite will be fast and furious so they don't get green! Good luck.

Amazing how easy skeins are to come by eh?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> I do not like green eggs and skams.


Wasn't sure if this was a Dr. Seuss reference or not...


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I just ask around...lmao


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Want to know how I got a 5 gallon bucket full of more skein than I will use? I went and caught fish out of the lake and also got some from the cleaning station at 1st Street launch in Manistee.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I just don't go calling my neighbor a dirty flosser! He's more of a Oncorhynchus tshawytscha skein procurement specialist!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 267136
> Scored on some bloody skein last night! Beggars can't be choosy!


Is that the new brown sugar cure I've been hearing about? Lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Not quite! lol I've used eggs like this in a pinch before and wrecked fish! Just let them air dry for a bit, borax, and freeze. Hit them with a little borax of fire as well and they actually turned out good looking. Good eggs are eggs you have!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> Wasn't sure if this was a Dr. Seuss reference or not...


Eggzactly.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I gave away 3 big skeins yesterday and saved one for niko but he never messaged me but another member did so he will get the skein.


I think he wasn't interested in someone generous GIVING him free skein; rather was looking to buy some from someone, regardless of risk. Ole Nikotav is kind of mysterious, and reluctant to take advice from people, after asking for it. I wonder if he ever went fishing after all the posts about "exactly where, and exactly when?"

Fish cleaning stations, and charter docks, are goldmines for skein at this time of year. I've been using them for 30+ years for a reason. I've been known to fish for my eggs sources, too. Crazy, right?


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

My preference because I use all of my salmon spawn loose for steel bags is to get the "aged" river skeins......I used to use big lake skeins but have now found a nice reliable source that I can pretty much depend on every year while sitting around the campsite knocking down some cold ones watching the clown show go after the old moldy boots and some occasional freshies.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Trout King said:


> That is a fat fish.


They seem to be running big this year. I took a charter on the big lake out of ludington last week and we caught several that were 20ish with a big one being 25.


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

The DNR doesn't write tickets to kids. This guy knows he's got nothing to worry about.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Jackpot!!


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

Well hope the guy found skein and got to do it the right way... I dont usually salmon fish in the rivers but my son has taken onto it and talked me into going a couple times the last two weeks... SOOOO if salmon dont bite i am confused cuz all we used was skein and even had a mid day bite on it yesterday. And actually the one fish he landed that day had the skein hook in the roof of its mouth from the other guy that was fishing with us right next to his... They have the picture...I use to chuck and duck or line fish or whatever you want to call it and caught steelhead back in the day... I didnt enjoy that near as much as seeing a bobber go down.... But i am not knocking anyone for fishing anyway they want that is legal... But bobber and skein is the only way i will do it cuz its a blast and we never fouled hooked a fish that we could tell.. Btw went 6 for probably 35 and had a blast.... lots of big fish in betsie for sure this year.... We fish the runs or holes not gravel. btw... And also the first day i fished next to a guy with "fly gear" lol... flys on bottom with inline weight... And yes he caught fish and some even near the mouth, so to each their own but it is a blast doing it the most legal right way..IMO..... like i said not bashing chucker duckers.. just how i prefer to do it....


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

If you are going to get it from manistee make sure you ask mark first, he doesnt like it when people just roll in and take his eggs


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sure Mark has left town by now. Not much boat activity that I saw this past weekend. I was only out in the evening and night though.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

AdamBradley said:


> I'm sure Mark has left town by now. Not much boat activity that I saw this past weekend. I was only out in the evening and night though.


Yup,Mark is gone but some younger guys had bags sitting out on the cleaning tables with skein written on them hoping guys would throw some in.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Annnnnd I don't know the younger new guns  it was nice of them to put fresh bags out for me though!!! Haha only kidding. This late in the year finding skein without a supply to get started, good luck guys! Wish I had some to spare and offer up on here, literally every weekend this year, I am " the egg man"!


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Mark was around for the monster last week, but was his last weekend. I have skein in redford area.


----------

